# Any 91 Audi 200 20v close to So. NJ or Philly?



## Stan the Audi Man (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Everyone:
I am needing to check my Motronic ECU and I told the easiest way to test it would be to plug it into a running Audi 200 20v 1991 and see if it runs.
I would really appreciate your help with this, since it is getting really cold to ride the BMW motorcycle with a sidecar.
Thanks,
Stan


----------

